

Google I/O 2010 Session Videos - babyshake
http://code.google.com/events/io/2010/sessions.html

======
Nogwater
Does anyone have recommendations on which of these to watch?

~~~
lanstein
The talk on Go with Rob Pike was pretty interesting.

~~~
Detrus
Can't find any talk with Go and 2010 in the title. Poor Google, they don't
bother linking anymore because search is supposed to be so good...

~~~
eneveu
Well, it is listed on the page (
[http://code.google.com/intl/fr/events/io/2010/sessions/go-
pr...](http://code.google.com/intl/fr/events/io/2010/sessions/go-
programming.html) ), but the video will be uploaded friday, according to
[http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/05/coming-soon-videos-
fr...](http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/05/coming-soon-videos-from-google-
io-2010.html)

------
bretthoerner
Er, are the videos actually up yet? I can't find any.

~~~
dannyr
Here are the APp Engine Videos

<http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=FBF991DAE0E02FED>

------
cma
Google Wave is insanely slow, trying to look through these pages is hell
(using Chromium).

------
lanstein
Excited to see the session with PG and others that was completely full.

~~~
hubb
same here. looks like it'll be uploaded on friday

